# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Embalses - General >  IU aconseja no acercarse al embalse del Umia por la microcistina

## Embalses

*IU aconseja no acercarse al embalse del Umia por la microcistina*
10-10-2008 (La Voz de Galicia)La Voz de Galicia

Ante la situación que atraviesa el río Umia, Izquierda Unida ha encargado a la Universidade de Santiago sus propios análisis sobre la presencia de la microcistina tanto en el embalse, como en la zona de captación de agua potable de Caldas, como en el grifo de una vivienda de la villa. Aunque los parámetros de esta toxina están dentro de lo permitido por la legislación, el documento recomienda no acercarse a las márgenes de la presa, pues allí se detecta una elevada presencia de células que podrían ser inhaladas por los que visiten la zona. Según el análisis encargado por IU, en el embalse se detectaron 1,1 millones de células de microcistina en cada mililitro y 0,59 picogramos por cada litro. Unos niveles que, según los técnicos, «recomendan non facer actividades no contorno do encoro por risco de inhalación», explicó Mariano Ibáñez, responsable de medio ambiente de la formación. Tanto en la captación de agua de Caldas, como en el grifo de una vivienda, los límites están dentro de lo permitido por la legislación, «pero son importantes como para que se tome nota», añadió Juan Fajardo, responsable de IU en Vilagarcía. Considera que el gobierno de la capital arousana está actuando con total «deixadez» en lo que se refiere a este tema. Prueba de ello, asegura, es que nadie informó a los vecinos del riesgo que corrían al acercarse al embalse. Además, afirma que el concejal de Medio Ambiente, Marcelino Abuín, está incumpliendo un acuerdo plenario de hace cinco meses que solicitaba que se realizaran análisis diarios del río y se informara a todos los grupos. Estado del agua Fajardo recuerda que, aunque los límites de la microcistina estén dentro de la legalidad, «o certo é que existe microcistina na auga», afirma. Por eso considera que los vecinos deberían saber, en todo momento, los niveles de esta toxina. «Cando mercamos auga mineral hai unha etiqueta que di a composición. Na auga da traída tamén é necesaria esa información», añadió. Por otro lado, el portavoz vilagarciano asegura que la depuradora de Vilagarcía, al contrario que la de Caldas, carece de un tratamiento de ozono, para eliminar esa toxina. «O Concello ten que preocuparse e ter como prioritario dotar á depuradora deses tratamentos», añadió. Fajardo acusó al gobierno vilagarciano de andar más preocupado de «pasear por París» que del problema del Umia. Al mismo tiempo, argumentó que quien debería acometer la reforma de la depuradora es la empresa que explota el embalse. Porque el responsable de la existencia de esta toxina, «é o propio encoro construido pola forza bruta polo PP», aseguró Cristina Barros, de IU en Caldas. Esta retó ayer a los populares a emular a Manuel Fraga con el baño en Palomares para demostrar la salubridad del agua de la presa.

----------


## REEGE

Un vertido de purín, origen de cianobacteria que afecta al embalse de Caldas.
Vilagarcía, 7 jun (EFE).- La cianobacteria que afecta al embalse de A Baxe, en Caldas de Reis, tiene su origen en un vertido de purín, según se desprende de las analíticas realizadas, tal y como ha revelado el alcalde de la localidad pontevedresa, Juan Manuel Rey.

El regidor ha mantenido hoy un encuentro con responsables de Aguas de Galicia, quienes le han notificado el resultado de las muestras tomadas en las aguas para luego ser analizadas.

Rey pensaba que la cianobacteria se había reproducido "antes de lo habitual" a causa de la escasez de lluvias de esta primavera, y tras descubrirse su verdadero origen ha avanzado que el Seprona aumentará la vigilancia en la zona para evitar nuevos vertidos.

En dos o tres semanas, la Xunta pondrá en marcha "un plan experimental" mediante corteza de eucalipto y que, además, incluye otras actuaciones, para "ver si así dejamos de tener cada año estos graves problemas", ha señalado el alcalde de Caldas.

Dicho plan se basa en tres actuaciones esenciales: la ejecución de obras de saneamiento para mejorar la contaminación y bajar la concentración de nutrientes, la elaboración de un catálogo de buenas prácticas ganaderas y la recuperación del río. EFE

----------


## Calima

> *IU aconseja no acercarse al embalse del Umia por la microcistina*
> 10-10-2008 (La Voz de Galicia)La Voz de Galicia
> 
> ... Según el análisis encargado por IU, en el embalse se detectaron 1,1 millones de células de microcistina en cada mililitro y 0,59 picogramos por cada litro. Unos niveles que, según los técnicos, «recomendan non facer actividades no contorno do encoro por risco de inhalación», .........


Hola a todos:
Hay noticias que uno no sabe si el indocumentado es el que proporciona los datos, o el periodista que los copia mal.

En este caso y soy profesional en el tema no se que significa "células de microcistina" y respecto a que el valor de 0,59 picogramos/litro son preocupantes, la legislación actual, en España, permite  1 microgramo/litro, que dicho sea de paso contiene un millón de picogramos. O sea que un agua que contiene menos de una millonésima parte de lo que la ley permite es peligrosa, con el peregrino argumento de que aunque no llega al limite algo tiene, es para reírse o llorar de las gilipolleces que algunos metidos a políticos son capaces de decir u otros metidos a periodistas son capaces de transcribir. 
Por otro lado, aunque las técnicas analíticas  han avanzado mucho, sospecho que esa concentración que indican esta por debajo del límite de detección de las técnicas analíticas disponibles actualmente.
No creo que se debe hacer eco de noticias como esta.
Saludos

----------


## Luján

> Hola a todos:
> Hay noticias que uno no sabe si el indocumentado es el que proporciona los datos, o el periodista que los copia mal.
> 
> En este caso y soy profesional en el tema no se que significa "células de microcistina" y respecto a que el valor de 0,59 picogramos/litro son preocupantes, la legislación actual, en España, permite  1 microgramo/litro, que dicho sea de paso contiene un millón de picogramos. O sea que un agua que contiene menos de una millonésima parte de lo que la ley permite es peligrosa, con el peregrino argumento de que aunque no llega al limite algo tiene, es para reírse o llorar de las gilipolleces que algunos metidos a políticos son capaces de decir u otros metidos a periodistas son capaces de transcribir. 
> Por otro lado, aunque las técnicas analíticas  han avanzado mucho, sospecho que esa concentración que indican esta por debajo del límite de detección de las técnicas analíticas disponibles actualmente.
> No creo que se debe hacer eco de noticias como esta.
> Saludos


Por no decir que 1.1 millón de células (por mililitros, o sea 1100 millones de células) es imposible que tenga una masa de 0.59 picogramos.

Además, ¿Caben 1.1 millón de células en un mililitro?

Ya sé, la Microcistina es una molécula, no una célula.

----------


## Calima

> Por no decir que 1.1 millón de células (por mililitros, o sea 1100 millones de células) es imposible que tenga una masa de 0.59 picogramos.
> 
> Además, ¿Caben 1.1 millón de células en un mililitro?
> 
> Ya sé, la Microcistina es una molécula, no una célula.


Hola de nuevo:
Estas algas son muy pequeñas y si podría haber esa cantidad de células. Si suponemos que las celulas del alga son cubos de 5 micrometros, son aun más pequeñas, podría haber, bien empaquetadas, en un cm3 que es 1 mililitro, 2000X2000X2000= 8.000 millones
Estas concentraciones se pueden presentar en las natas flotantes sobre los embalses.
Si buscáis en Google "microcystis  fotos", encontrareis montones de imágenes.
Hay muy pocos casos de intoxicación por las sustancias que generan algunas cepas de estas algas. Hay que ser una vaca para beber un agua mas verde que una lechuga. Por ello en animales hay más casos.
No hace muchos años asistí a una conferencia sobre la presencia de estas sustancias en aguas de baño que dio Margarita Palau (Jefa del control de aguas de consumo del Ministerio de Sanidad). En el coloquio los asistentes  llevamos el tema a la presencia en las aguas potabilizadas, y nos dijo que en las estadísticas del Ministerio no se habían encontrado casos en las aguas de ciudades que tienen instalaciones de tratamiento. Fue reacia a contestar si en abastecimientos de pequeños pueblos, donde en muchos casos sus instalaciones son muy precarias, había análisis positivos, lo que nos hizo pensar que algún caso debía haber. Lo que si afirmó es que no habia datos de intoxicaciones de este tipo en España.
Mi sospecha es que el valor que figura tiene equivocada la unidad y en vez de picogramos eran microgramos, en cuyo caso era un poco por encima de la mitad del valor permitido. También hay que pensar que estos límites son conservadores y no suele pasar nada por que se sobrepasen ligeramente durante periodos no muy largos.
En nuestro idioma he localizado un interesante articulo al respecto, de una uruguaya:
http://limno.fcien.edu.uy/pdf/Florac...OBACTERIAS.pdf

Cita como más importante, el caso de que siempre se habla al tratar de este tema: una intoxicación en una ciudad de Brasil donde murieron la mitad de los pacientes de su unidad de diálisis. Se juntaron varias circunstancias adversas:
Se había presentado una floración de algas en el embalse que abastecía a la ciudad. Los técnicos dieron un tratamiento a las aguas del embalse, creo recordar que con sulfato de cobre, para cargarse la algas. Efectivamente las algas murieron masivamente, pero al romperse sus células soltaron de golpe sus fluidos internos, incluida la microcistina que contenían.
El equipo de depuración de agua de la unidad de diálisis  que tenia el hospital tenia agotado el filtro de carbón activo. Total llego una cantidad de microcistina en el agua que a los que la bebieron no les paso nada, pero a los que se la metieron en vena, al no retenerla el filtro del equipo de dialisis,....... 

En cuanto a que la microcistina es una molecula......
Creo que van localizadas mas de 70 tipos de moléculas consideradas como microcistina. Cuando uno revisa la literatura pasado un tiempo siempre aparece alguna más. 

Saludos.

----------


## Luján

Noticia en ELPAIS

http://www.elpais.com/articulo/Galic...12elpgal_8/Tes




> *La Xunta inicia el tratamiento del Umia mientras resurge la contaminación*
> 
> *Unas 60 toneladas de corteza de eucalipto se lanzarán al río para atajar la bacteria* 
> 
> *ELISA LOIS* _- Vilagarcía -_ 12/07/2011
> 
> 
>     	 	    	                  				                                                                            				 	             Hasta 60 toneladas de corteza de eucalipto flotarán en el río Umia para combatir la proliferación de la cianobacteria _Microcystis_  que tiñe de verde sus aguas, y que ya ha hecho su aparición como cada  verano desde que se construyó el embalse en 2001. Se trata de un  experimento en el que la Xunta ha puesto todas sus esperanzas para  normalizar e incluso evitar los niveles de contaminación, que se han  estancado con las últimas lluvias. Así lo explicó el presidente de Augas  de Galicia, Francisco Menéndez, durante la supervisión de los trabajos  iniciados ayer en el río y que forman parte del Plan Umia. Menéndez  concretó que el reparto de bolsas de corteza en las 42 hectáreas en las  que se pondrá a prueba este proyecto experimental se realizará en tres  fases y con aplicación de distintas dosis.
> 
> ...

----------

